# Kitten possibly eating carpet from cat tree



## rightsaidfed (May 31, 2012)

My kitten is just over 4 months old and just under 5lbs. I just bought him a high end solid wood cat tree that's carpeted. He took to it immediately to my delight as it wasn't cheap, but he seems to be digging at all of the seams and chewing on the loose fibers of the carpeting. 

I guess I can't really tell if he's eating them or not, but he's certainly pulling them off the tree and chewing. 

I just vacuumed the cat tree to get any very loose fibers. 

Beyond that, is there anything I should do? I'm going to try to catch him in the act to see if he's actually eating the pieces. He has a carpeted scratching post that he happily uses and hasn't tried to eat, but I'm still a little concerned. 

He shouldn't be malnourished - he's a good eater and I feed Blue Buffalo and wellness. He gets mostly wet food with some dry if I'll be gone past a meal time. Besides, this is more of a playful biting rather than a hungry chewing. I just need to make sure he isn't eating it. 

The fibers aren't very long. If he is eating them, chances are he'll just pass them, right? Has anyone else run into this? Do you think he's just reacting because it's a new toy?

I know I'm probably worrying too much, but I guess that's what being a new mom is.


----------



## Raven08 (Sep 5, 2009)

My cat did this when he was young too, I thought it was the food so I switched from Blue buffalo to Blue Wilderness and he hasn't done it since. He should pass them, mine didnt have any issues passing them but give him some wet food with pumpkin in it to help(solistics at petco has a chicken and pumpkin wet food that I used)


----------



## rightsaidfed (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for the reassurance. I think he's only playing with the pieces he chews loose. I'm still watching him like a hawk to make sure he's eating and pooping normally though, but I'm far less worried than I was last night


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Ive had friends whose cat ended up having surgury from injesting cat tree fibers. Not to alarm you. Keep an eye on his cat box to make sure he is pooping regularly.


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

My Lickorish was eating the 'fur' she pulled out of our faux fur throw and nothing bad happened. As long as the fibers are short (not string length), they should pass thru ok, unless he eats a big quantity at once.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

it's one of those things that's worrisome. cats can't spit out strings because of their barbed tongues once they get to a certain point, so that's why they swallow it. i'd like to say a certain length is okay, but i don't know and intestinal blockage surgery is not only expensive but it's dangerous.

i was just reading about what happens with the string and how it gets wrapped around or hung up or whatever because i was reading about IBD but now i can't remember the specifics. it made total sense though.

just really watch him i guess. you wouldn't want to take away an expensive new toy that he likes so much.


----------



## rightsaidfed (May 31, 2012)

cinderflower said:


> it's one of those things that's worrisome. cats can't spit out strings because of their barbed tongues once they get to a certain point, so that's why they swallow it. i'd like to say a certain length is okay, but i don't know and intestinal blockage surgery is not only expensive but it's dangerous.
> 
> i was just reading about what happens with the string and how it gets wrapped around or hung up or whatever because i was reading about IBD but now i can't remember the specifics. it made total sense though.
> 
> just really watch him i guess. you wouldn't want to take away an expensive new toy that he likes so much.



Thanks. 

I don't know how long is too long in terms of likelihood of causing a blockage, but these fibers are pretty small. I do have pet insurance but I really hope not to ever have to use it. I can always return the cat tree if I needed to, but he REALLY likes it.

I'm paying close attention to his eating and pooping. He hasn't been doing either any more or less than normal and doesn't seem lethargic. 

I didn't know that about cats not being able to spit things out. Maybe that's what he's actually trying to do. He's taking this big exaggerated bites with his mouth open. I assumed he was eating it. Maybe he's trying to get it out of his mouth once it's in.


----------

